

What percentage of Facebook accounts are fake or test accounts for products? - Miller450

Overtime, more people friend me who I have no connection to. What percentage of Facebook accounts are fake or not a person's actual personal account? I probably in the aggregate have created 4 Facebook accounts including my personal for other projects. Does Facebook take this into account?
======
goldenthunder
No way does Facebook even acknowledge this.

Bottom line: Facebook is worth $x per user. If you have 4 accounts, you are 4
people as far as they are concerned ;)

~~~
b0o
Facebook has safeguards such as requiring a certain amount of friends in a
certain network to add you before you actually become a part of that network
(i.e. a high school network), and if you don't meet that quota in a certain
amount of time they disconnect that account. Facebook also sets a limit on the
number of friends you can add in an amount of time after you join their site,
i think its about 100, more than that and you'd trigger flags and they shut
you down and don't let you do stuff.

